# Space Hulk



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

*UPDATE 26th MARCH*:



> More whispers regarding the best Warhammer 40k boardgame ever made, Space Hulk.
> 
> Talk about the tubes is that when Games Workshop sets their mind on something they go all the way. Space Hulk is being described as a full bore rework with all the bells and whistles you could ever want.
> 
> Sources say to expect it in Q3 2009, and we have heard tales of modular plastic boards, an extensive set of large scale sprues with all the termys and genestealers you can shake a stick it, and all new fancy elements such as sliding doors and the like. There might even be a need for batteries (perhaps). Expect a full sized boxed game that will make all you cry with tears of joy.


(BoLS)
-------

Hey guys. Fresh from Bols is this Space Hulk rumour.

We've heard tidbits and hints of rumors in the previous months, but multiple sources are now reporting that Space Hulk is returning this year.

No details as of yet regarding the game's scope, or contents, but keep your eye's peeled in Q3 2009.

~With any luck, we will see some of the newer fancy "quick build" plastic termys, stealers, and who knows what else. It has been almost 20 years since Space Hulk was first released in 1989. I hope we are lucky enough to have a new generation of gamers walk in the the footsteps of the Blood Angels Master Michaelus Raphael as he faces his ultimate test in the space hulk Sin of Damnation.

I have to go way back to recall any game that was as fast paced, awesomely fun, and stress inducing all at once. Technology has come a long way for GW in the last 20 years. Who knows what they could stuff into a 21st century Space Hulk if they really went all out. Have at it guys, and I'd love to hear of some of your finest Space Hulk memories.

Posted by bigred | Saturday, February 14, 2009


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Wait whats a space Hulk?


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Chocobuncle said:


> Wait whats a space Hulk?


:laugh::cray:


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Fangio said:


> :laugh::cray:


:cray: meanie


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Ah, Space Hulk, the memories! 
Chocobuncle, you are obviously a new generation gamer, Fangio and me must be getting old.
But to answer your question, it is/was a board game style GW game that pitted Terminators against the Nids. Termies boarded the 'Space Hulk' (derelict ship, often lost in the warp and reappearing years later) and cleansed it of the xenos filth that infested it. This game, Hero Quest and Space Crusade were my introduction to the GW world and a re-release of them is well over due. 

Hurrah!


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

o ha kool so its kinda the same thing just on a ship right?


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

I wish people would stop saying that Space Hulk was Terminators vs Tyranids. It was Terminators vs *Genestealers*. When the 1st edition was released (we shall not speak of the 2nd edition) Genestealers had yet to be subsumed into Tyranids. Space Hulk Genestealers will always be the One True Concept of Genestealers for me (Ymgarl 'stealers in Rogue Trader were nice but not terribly interesting). No matter how logical the explanation may be that they are a Tyranid race, I've never forgiven GW for making them so. :no:


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

My local GW has been making up revived house rules for space hulk,and I gotta say it's pretty awesome. I'd love to see the whole "claustrophobic dead space(the game)thing." 

I think it would work so well with using imperial guard stormtroopers instead of termies though. Imagine a squadron of stormtroopers being picked off one by one and eaten as they wander through a derelict ship.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Space Hulks are great shards of rock which float through space. Many have hollowed caverns and some ancient technology thrown right into it. The unfortunate thing of this is that they are ready made fortresses, making them very useful to both renegades as well as the odd Ork or Nid. This was the case of the Space Hulk game
Sorry if that was obvious, just felt appropriate ^_^


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

scruff said:


> Space Hulks are great shards of rock which float through space. Many have hollowed caverns and some ancient technology thrown right into it. The unfortunate thing of this is that they are ready made fortresses, making them very useful to both renegades as well as the odd Ork or Nid. This was the case of the Space Hulk game
> Sorry if that was obvious, just felt appropriate ^_^


Err no, a Space Hulk is a ship. Some may have conglomerations of asteroids or rocky debris (this concept was largely propagated in BFG) but they were, and are, very definitey ships.


----------



## scrotrot (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh the memories. I remember buying the first version and the deathwing add on for about 15 quid when they had this mad sale.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

The question was asked in the seminar at the open day about Spacehulk. All they would say is that there will be "other boxed games" That could mean anything to be fair but at least they didn't deny it, eh?


----------



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

technically a space hulk is a series of ships that were trapped in the warp. they came together along with rocks and other debre to form a massive heap. In the Lone Wolf comic series the space wolves were able to salvage a cruiser from the hulk they found after fighting off the orks living on board.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I've not played the original Space Hulk, being released before I was born, but I have played a good DoW WA mod based on it, so I'm looking forward to playing the tabletop version. Since I play 'nids and Marines getting more 'stealers and terminators can only be a good thing.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

space hulk was an awesome game. it's one of the games that got me started in the 40k universe. i have very fond memories of playing it and im looking forward to seeing it's return. to all of you who were'nt born yet a space hulk is a ship lost in the warp. plus if it was'nt for space hulk we would'nt have the deathwing.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Chocobuncle said:


> :cray: meanie


Sorry that was mean. If it helps I have only played the game once or twice as it went out of circulation before I came to the hobby. It was amazing and I truly cannot wait for the new version (I really hope it isn't awful but simply extremely complicated and Awesome!).


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

ha its ok i dont really care  but thanks anyways and im hoping to see how it is


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Me so happy, me so happy 
:biggrin:


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I've never played a game, but it sounds pretty good. I'll never say no to more genestealers.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Ravingbantha said:


> technically a space hulk is a series of ships that were trapped in the warp. they came together along with rocks and other debre to form a massive heap.


not exactly no, 
space hulks are generally single large ships that have drifted through the warp, although sometimes they can be a number of ships that came together but that is a bit less common


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

As it says in Codex: Orks -- "Space Hulks are gigantic agglomerations of ancient wrecks, asteroids, ice and interstellar flotsam and jetsam, cast together after millenia of drifting in and out of warp space." (Codex: Orks, page 18)

I think that describes what they are rather well.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Wikipedia says:


> The term "Space Hulk", from which the game gets its name, is used within the Warhammer 40,000 universe for any masses of ancient, derelict starships, asteroids, and other assorted space junk drifting in and out of the Warp that eventually merges into one massive form, ranging from the size of a small moon to a large planet, which drift through the territory of the Imperium. Because a hulk may contain bits of lost information or technology, or hostile life forms that pose a threat to mankind, the Imperium often sends teams to search for and secure these entities. The hulk may not stay in real space for very long, eventually slipping back into the Warp, so retrieval operations must be rapid and efficient.


Let this video describe what might happen on a Space Hulk. 

*Please note*: Dreadnoughts do not normally accompany the Terminators, as the corridors would be too small for them to fit through.






If you're wondering why it's Terminators that are sent, it's because they are the perfect size, veterans of a thousand campaigns, and the Terminator Armour provides the best protection.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

That video was pretty impressive. Did anyone else find the waddling termies hilarious?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

chaplin_magnus said:


> space hulk was an awesome game. it's one of the games that got me started in the 40k universe. i have very fond memories of playing it and im looking forward to seeing it's return. to all of you who were'nt born yet a space hulk is a ship lost in the warp. plus if it was'nt for space hulk we would'nt have the deathwing.


Pretty much the same for me, along with a bit of Space marine/Adepticus Titanicus.

It's a must buy game for me if its true. It's so easy I'll teach my eldest to play, he's already picking up Heroquest and he's just turned five. :victory:


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I remember it from back in the day, but I hope they add new shit this time around, I don't care for SM or Nids so if not I wont be buying it.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

The point should be made that the conglomeration concept for Space Hulks is something that came in with BFG and the idea that Orks might harness them and or asteroids as spacecraft or crude weapons. The original concept for Space Hulks was that they were little more than massive, massive ships... sometimes a group of them.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh crap, now I really need a job! Stormlord, IG, Planetstrike, Space Hulk??!! I think I'll be having a really great year considering they might reopen my local GW. Now Space Hulk?! This is just too much. I read this preview sheet at my GW store about GD, it talks about this massive new 40k game being previewed at GD, maybe it's Space Hulk. Or planetstrike??? I mean, WD March does mention Matt Hutson building a bunch of bunkers and barricades for "an upcoming campaign" that they can't tell us about.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

AAAHHHH... fond memories of Space Hulk. If I remember correctly, (it was some time ago, 20 years?) that terminator armor and the game "Space Hulk" were released very closely together. Terminators did come first I believe, and the game was spawned from the idea that terminators were designed/adapted to fight in tight, unsavory places that regular troops would get chewed up in. 

I loved Space Hulk, more so than 40K at the time. It was simpler and faster paced. This should prove to be a huge re-release that is way overdue. To be honest, I never saw why it fell out of favor with gamers really. At the time, White Dwarf magazines were loaded with "Hulk" rules, additions and such. It was a great day when they released the rules in a WD for the use of regular marines in a Space Hulk game. Fun, fun, fun! I think I still have some of the original "blips" counters and maybe even some of the game board pieces!?! Must go digging in the attic...

Oh, by the way, a space hulk is classified as any type of derelict, abandoned, lost or otherwise inhospitable spaceship that was either found in the warp or had come out of the warp space in or near Imperial space. Unpowered and undirected they simply float along the solar winds and the warp. The idea is that space hulks carry possible enemy or alien forces throughout the imperium and have to be cleansed to ensure no impurity threatened any human worlds. The Hulks are too damaged, disfigured, cluttered etc. to properly scan for life forms, so the marines have to go in and clear them out. They were not simply destroyed on sight because they could hold great secrets of technology and even some might be old ships of long lost Marine chapters or the like.

Many space hulks are of unknown origin and have crashed with other spaceships, junk, asteroids etc. to form one huge conglomeration of space debris. These things are portrayed as being gigantic in size. Often inhabited by genestealers (not tyranids mind you, stealer's came first!), Orks and even Demons of the warp. Basically, space hulks were bad places where bad things happened.

Anyone remember the PC based game? My friend had it. It never ran correctly and was full of bugs and glitches. Good old days of DOS prompt gaming!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Thats right, Terminators were designed to be the front line in ship-to-ship boarding actions, which is actually what Space Hulk was meant to be. The Terminator is a 'Tactical Dreadnought'.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

There is still a space hulk game for pc, free for download too! Its on the same site that created Mud and Blood, urbz.. something.


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

when in doubt said:


> My local GW has been making up revived house rules for space hulk,and I gotta say it's pretty awesome. I'd love to see the whole "claustrophobic dead space(the game)thing."
> 
> I think it would work so well with using imperial guard stormtroopers instead of termies though. Imagine a squadron of stormtroopers being picked off one by one and eaten as they wander through a derelict ship.


There were rules for bringing in SM models into a Space Hulk(the rules came out in a white dwarf) able to go terminus(hold a grenade in their hand so when they died they killed what was in the hallway section or room). But you could not win a match with them due to they got tore up in hand to hand way to fast.

I had all of the iterations of the game from the original space hulk to deathwing, and then genestealer. 

My fondest memory of the game was at a tourny the summer of 1990. The board covered 6 3'x6' tables. Making the board 6' wide by 18' long. Using 3 Space hulk game sets and 2 each deathwing and Genestealer. Each player was allowed a squad of 5 Terminators. 10 players started. We lost all of the players except for 2 of us half way through(my brother and I were the survivors(we played the game alot)). The objective was to flame the cryogenic room at the end of the board. I had one terminator with a storm bolter left and my bro had the flamer and a storm bolter left. We were at the cryogenic room and all I had to do was kill a genestealer blocking the door and move out of the way. I miscounted my movement points and needless to say I killed the stealer but did not have enough points to move out of the way. We lost. But I that was the game I also won the newly made predator model for taking second place. My bro won the space hulk game(which we already had.

I will never forget the sleep lost to this game. Can't wait to see if they bring it back out.


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW, I can't believe games workshop is bring back the space
hulk game. This game got me hooked in the 40k universe and
first played it at my local comic back. Good Times :grin:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Dame i feel old:laugh:. Now lets see if GW does a rerelease of Hero Quest.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Dame i feel old:laugh:. Now lets see if GW does a rerelease of Hero Quest.


 
Old? If they brought back Dark Future, Man O'War or even Judge Dredd then I would _be_ old!
Ah, the "classics."


Ironic but, look what I dug up out of my "pile-o-shite" that I still keep for posterities sake...









Original Missions book from the box set.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I still have Dark Future... It was fun but too restricted really.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

ive played space hulk on the mega drive(or was it the next one?)any way it was cool(part from it kept freezing,well it is old...)


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

It would indeed be awesome if these rumours turn out to be true.

I figure it'll need an extensive re-write though... even if we're going to revisit the career of "Sergeant Dante" of the Blood Angels, the sergeant who turns up later as a Salamander (can't remember the name or find my Space Hulk mission book at the moment...) will probably go... oh, and all the action will be moved forward in time I guess... can't have Blood Angels fighting Genestealers _before the Tyrannids reach our Galaxy_...

:expectant cyclops:


----------



## Kharn the betrayer1 (Aug 4, 2008)

what a fun game that was so much so i got a copy out of storage and played it with a mate a couple of months ago.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the only reason why i know about this game is because its on my cell phone. its awsome, but my fone brokeded so i cant play it nemore.

also, the video has some issues. i mean, its really great in terms of coolness 

but small bugs : heay flamers dont act like assault cannons or miniguns.
dreadnoughts face plate is wrong way round.

but i like it, and the wadling is funny as hell.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 21, 2009)

i asked the Canadian online boys about the release and this is what i got

"We are not producing Space Hulk, the company Fantasy Flight has bought the rights to produce this game. They will be selling it."

when i asked Fantasy Flight, they said that they were not allowed to produce miniature type games as per their agreement with Games Workshop.

i guess were back to "hope and pray" for a decient release. untill then i found some decient rule adjustments on the Aussie GW site for the kill team version of space hulk.

we may get a release, untill then we can play hard and make noise for one. 

-Chris


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

If FFG bought the license, then Space Hulk will be using the same card character cut-outs as Arkham Horror. Amazing game, so if they DID snag the license, I'm really looking forward.
It sounds likely they would release it to coincide with GW producing a boxed set of Terminators and Genestealers specifically for use with it. This is how they would get around the license.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, here's my two cents on this. I'm sure the genestealers for this set will be from Battle for Maccragge and the Termies from AoBR, so I'm guessing that if this set is to be released, it will have maybe ten termies with a captain and maybe a librarian (both heroes three piece) and then a few sprues of Maccragge genestealers. I'm doubting the terrain, because I don't think GW will make card terrain anymore, it'll look too cheap, so maybe a few crates and barrels for cover, but nothing more, and the price should be around $60. 

Ramble over.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

maybe they will make wall sections similar to those found in the city terrain kits, but longer?


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm very excited about all this. I remember when I was much younger and on vacation I almost bought Space Hulk. I could have started my GW addiction a decade sooner! If I can find the time, I'm going to try my hand at making some Space Hulk terrain from scratch.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Can't remember if this has already been posted, or if it's one of the other Space Hulk threadds. but the Australian GW site probably still has some Space Hulk for 40k stuff - based on 4th Ed, but beggars can't be chosers.

It should be here: http://www.games-workshop.com.au/games/40k/gaming/spacehulk/terrain/default.htm

Couldn't log on to it just now; I hope you can...

:hoping that's worked cyclops:


----------



## World Eater (Aug 31, 2008)

Hail,

I still play Space Hulk with my son. Its a hoot. If a new version comes up, I'm grabbing 2!!

BFTBG!!

World Eater


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I love SH. Played it when it first came out. Just watched vid from you tube, How the hell did the termie fire shells fae his flamer?


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Pre-heresy flamers were made from a much more impressive form of fire called bullets. He must be carrying a preheresy flamer.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Ahhh, I remember the issues that I had with this old game... I never mastered the squad control aspect, and so the computer game really didn't take off for me.


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

:victory::so_happy::wink:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

That picture takes me back some. I still have some of that stuff and even some of the extra floorplans released with WD. 
i think if GW were to rerelease this they'd have to introduce other races as well as genestealers and marines though or it would run the risk of doing a Gorkamorka and not selling as well as it could due to limited appeal of so few races. I always wanted to run an Ork mob through a spacehulk to capture it or my Eldar pirates.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

I loved Gorkamorka. Such a silly game. I suppose the only good thing about it dying is that it pushed me to Blood Bowl. I really should play that again some day.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Ive only got 2 or 3 original spacehulk termies left. Ive even lost the "clip on" stormbolter to flamer conversion bits . Definetely interested in a revisit to the old game.

Ive still got the PC game which was what first introduced me to D-rok. Ive recently managed to get it up and running through dosbox again, its still a reasonable game allbeit somewhat dated. (1993 I think) The voiced mission briefings and all are great. In fact from memory this was the first game I upgraded from a soundblaster to soundblaster pro for . My goodness how good it sounded back then  Ive never had too many "bug" problems with it though.

I STILL have to remind myself that its "tyranid" armies not "genestealer" armies. My "tyranids" from the macragge set are all painted in the stealer colours from the PC game.

Im sure I remember reading somewhere about hulks being made up not just by accidental crashes but by the occupiers taking over other hulks and deliberately welding them together to expand their own living space \ resources etc. It might have been in the PC game manual not sure, will have to look it up.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the game mechanics were terrible so hopefully there will be some major changes in that department


----------



## ride (Mar 8, 2009)

i have a feeling we will see this at games workshop gamesday in the uk 
{could be wrong}


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

ride said:


> i have a feeling we will see this at games workshop gamesday in the uk
> {could be wrong}


That would probably be my guess too. At the same time we should probably keep it in perspective a bit. From what i can gather this was mentioned on 1 spanish site and snowballed from there. Hell we don't even know for sure whats out in june yet!


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

bon_jovi said:


> That would probably be my guess too. At the same time we should probably keep it in perspective a bit. From what i can gather this was mentioned on 1 spanish site and snowballed from there. Hell we don't even know for sure whats out in june yet!


Although it did get some indirect support from the likes of BoLS, Brimstone & yakface (I think) and Ain't It Cool News.

Last I heard June is Empire Greatswords, Archers, Steam Tank and some LotR stuff.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

I thought GW said they wouldn't make anymore board games due to the printing cost of the board sections, etc?


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

the video cracked me up, that is funny i dont care who you are. i use to have the SH video game, it was probable one of the hardest games i've played. i liked the lightning claws that you could give one of the guys. the assault cannon sucked because of the limited ammo. flamers were the wy to go. but it didnt matter what you brought there were more genestealers then you had ammo. even in the board game if you were the marines you knew it was going to be a tough game. you really had to pay attention to your shit. but that didnt matter cause the game still rocked.:victory: i remember all the old GW games and still have one or two lost in the closet. but this is one that really needs to come back. :victory: i hope GW isnt just yanking everyones chain.


----------



## Azure Rathalos (Mar 2, 2009)

I never got to play SH, did play Hero Quest tho, lol.

GW made some good fun little board games, lets hope they do re-make SH, it'll make a change from the other games they do


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*UPDATE 26th MARCH*:



> More whispers regarding the best Warhammer 40k boardgame ever made, Space Hulk.
> 
> Talk about the tubes is that when Games Workshop sets their mind on something they go all the way. Space Hulk is being described as a full bore rework with all the bells and whistles you could ever want.
> 
> Sources say to expect it in Q3 2009, and we have heard tales of modular plastic boards, an extensive set of large scale sprues with all the termys and genestealers you can shake a stick it, and all new fancy elements such as sliding doors and the like. There might even be a need for batteries (perhaps). Expect a full sized boxed game that will make all you cry with tears of joy.


(BoLS)

Just thought about this after reading around all the 40K websites; I really want this game. God knows how they're going to do it though!


----------

